# Hammer mod clone by Hcigar



## Hash Punk (4/11/14)

Hey guys. Anyone have stock left of this sexy little thing?


----------



## KieranD (4/11/14)

@Michael has one left I think  
zer84 seven31 six85five

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hash Punk (4/11/14)

KieranD said:


> @Michael has one left I think
> zer84 seven31 six85five


Thank you so much. Will find out asap


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/11/14)

We have plenty left  but yeah if Michael is closer you can get from him

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hash Punk (4/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We have plenty left  but yeah if Michael is closer you can get from him


But i phoned you guys earlier. Not too sure who i spoke to but you told me you didnt have any left. I was all heart broken. Haha. But thank you so much. I will be fetchin mine on saturday. So please leave one aside for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

